

How to Stage a Revolution - ashwinl
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/History/21H-001Fall-2007/CourseHome/index.htm

======
ricree
If nothing else, the reading material is interesting and a large portion of it
is available online and linked to on their readings page (
[http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/History/21H-001Fall-2007/Readings/...](http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/History/21H-001Fall-2007/Readings/index.htm)
).

------
fzkl
No video lectures on ths one?

